# Noishehush earphones to replace hearing protectors?



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Does any one use Noisehush headphones at work to replace hearing protectors ?

Noisehush says that there's headphones reduce background noise by 80% but is that enough to protect the ears?

I want a hands free with my phone that reduce power tools sound so I don't damage my hearing any more


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know that product but I have been using Motorola's SD10 headset as my main hearing protection for more than a year. Some jobs need real protection but my Bluetooth headphones are good for 80% of my days.

If I'm doing something repetitive or boring I might have a podcast or book quietly going. Not having to stop working to answer a call, or being able to work with both hands while explaining the task at hand to the client on the phone, is a major convenience.


----------



## Cap'n Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

I've used both earmuffs and plugs. For earmuffs I have the 3M Tekk. They work okay but get hot as do all muff type hearing protection. Now I'm using the 3M Peltor plugs. They have a volume in the cord so your not having to pull your phone/Mp3 out of your pocket to change settings. I started using the plugs when working outdoors because I like to wear a brimmed hat or if necessary you can wear them with a hardhat. Neither one have a microphone though. As far as durability, haven't used the plugs long enough to form and opinion.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you looking at a specific model? It appears to me that their noise-reducing phone headsets focus on making conversation easier, not protecting your hearing.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I also use the bluetooth headphones. They block an amazing amount of the noise and I can also listen to my music undisturbed with no annoying cord. Mine are the Jaybird from Bestbuy, battery lasts 8 hours and are really comfortable once you get them set.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Im looking at Nx80 and I emailed Noisehush if they reduce background sound from power tools and if they replace my Peltor hearing protectors. And Noisehush answer was that Nx40-Nx85 reduce background sound with 80%. 

But I wanted to hear what you guys think. 

I do small work and don't use my power tools very much but when I do I want good hearing protectors.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Fredrik.E said:


> Im looking at Nx80 and I emailed Noisehush if they reduce background sound from power tools and if they replace my Peltor hearing protectors. And Noisehush answer was that Nx40-Nx85 reduce background sound with 80%.
> 
> But I wanted to hear what you guys think.
> 
> I do small work and don't use my power tools very much but when I do I want good hearing protectors.


They're noise isolation, meaning a tight earplug fit. 80% is about 9 dB, or about a 25NRR for comparison with others. That's good but not extrordinarily so.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply


----------

